# Carpet cleaning without wet vac



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I have bought a new to me car that has pretty manky carpets with faint smoke smells and dog hairs. It doesn't smell too bad so hopefully a through clean of the carpets and a bilt hamber bomb would sort it. 

I was thinking of getting a Chemical Guys brush attachment for my drill to give the carpets a good scrub. I intend to use this with APC and/or shampoo (recommendations please) but without a wet vac. Would this damage the carpet as there wouldn't be much lubrication without soaking the carpets?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

It shouldn't, I use the brush attachment dry on carpet mats if I'm not doing a shampoo on them. It loosens up the dirt from deep in the pile nicely.

Just be careful though as if you go to vigorously on those hairy type carpets you can leave them all wispy.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

If you don't have a wet vac, don't use an APC or misc shampoo - this is a common mistake on here. Products like these do not dry to powders so leave slightly sticky residues. There is no doubt that they would clean and look grand but the proof is 2 months later, if you use the wrong product, they will resoil more rapidly.

If I were you, I would talk to the guys at prochem. Some of the detailing brands sell products for interior but, if I am being honest, I wouldn't trust that they are actually the correct products or just an APC relabelled and working on the basis that most detailers simply don't know better.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Do prochem have a product specifically for 'dry' use? And what makes their products superior than other brands and more trustworthy?

Franzpan - I know what you mean. I have the hairy carpet in my Zafira and its a bugger to hoover. I even used a bobble remover to make it look a bit more presentable. The car I want to use this on thankfully has better carpets although the boot carpet is the hairy type and desperately needs a deep clean.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Just googled prochem. I see what you mean adjones


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Treat yourself to some new mats.
Stiff brush on carpets, vacuum, then I use Autoglym Interior shampoo, soak the area, let it dry for a bit then vacuum again.
Does the job every time and small ok too.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

1. To hand clean carpet and upholstery

A heated carpet extractor is going to work much better than a shop wet-vac. You should be able to find a place in your area that rents these machines by the day. Cleaning interiors by hand is a labour intensive and time-consuming process. 
•	Before vacuuming use a stiff brush to loosen any debris as a regular vacuum can leave contaminants behind attached to the fibres
•	Use a rubber bristle brush to go over the carpet material to raise the fibres 
•	Vacuum area very thoroughly (Metro Vac N' Blo®) to lift all the loose dirt from the carpet 
•	Remove any stains with a 'spot' remover (303™ Spot Remover & Cleaner) 
•	Spot treat really bad stains (303™ Cleaner & Spot Remover or Woolite® Heavy Traffic Carpet Foam) 
•	Use a pre-cleaner solution, 10:1 distilled hot water/ P21S® Total Auto Wash, let solution remain in place for 5-10 minutes to enable cleaners to react 
•	After sufficient remain in place time agitate pre cleaner solution with an upholstery brush to 'friction scrub' surfaces 
•	Mist spray surfaces with hot water 
•	Brush the carpet to raise the nap and loosen ground in dirt 
•	Remove the excess moisture, using cotton terry towels to blot the moisture, repeat until towels are 'clean' or use a Wet/Dry vacuum (preferably a carpet extractor system) and allow carpets / mats to thoroughly dry before use 
•	Once fabric is dry apply a fabric protection (303™ High Tech Fabric Guard) 

_Note: Use the hottest water available it also helps to pre-spray the carpet with hot water when hand cleaning carpets / mats _

2. Using an orbital buffer (with a brush attachment)

•	Before vacuuming use a stiff brush to loosen any debris as a regular vacuum can leave contaminants behind attached to the fibres
•	Use a rubber bristle brush to go over the carpet material to raise the fibres 
•	Remove any stains with 303™ Spot Remover & Cleaner 
•	Spot treat really bad stains (303™ Cleaner & Spot Remover) 
•	Use a pre-cleaner solution, 10:1 distilled hot water/ Hoover Deep Cleansing Carpet/Upholstery Detergent or Woolite® Heavy Traffic Carpet) let solution remain in place for 5-10 minutes to enable cleaners to react 
•	Agitate surfaces with a random orbital buffer (speed #4) and brush attachment, scrub carpet / fabric upholstery 
•	Mist spray surfaces with hot water 
•	Attach a terry-cloth bonnet and go over areas, changing the bonnets frequently 
•	Use a rubber bristle brush to go over the material to raise the fibres 
•	Remove the excess moisture, using a Wet/Dry vacuum or a carpet extractor in one direction only, do not scrub, allow carpets / mats to thoroughly dry before use 
•	Once fabric is dry apply a fabric protection (303™ High Tech Fabric Guard)


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

noobie said:


> Just googled prochem. I see what you mean adjones


As you now appreciate, they are actual manufacturers and specialise in fabric type cleaning.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

see if you can rent a wet vac , the filth needs lifting out of the carpets 

or if its a fairly basic car and you dont mind diy , it may well be possible to remove the carpets , then jet wash them they will come up like new


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I looked into rug doctor but they are quite big and bulky, don't look very practical for car use. Does it need to be an extraction system?


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

noobie said:


> I looked into rug doctor but they are quite big and bulky, don't look very practical for car use. Does it need to be an extraction system?


Id did missus old car with rug doctor ( we had on hire anyway);and it comes with hand attachment that is fine for car.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Does the small attachment dispense shampoo and does it have a brush?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

as long as you have something that will extract you will cope , you can mist on the cleaner with a trigger spray and use a sponge or small brush to scrub at it , then suck out the dirty water and repeat until its clean


----------

